# Mulberries



## sully (Jun 16, 2012)

what is the best way to de stem mulberries just picked 12lbs


----------



## fivebk (Jun 17, 2012)

I have made mulberry wine from fresh berries and from steamed juice and hands down the steamed juice makes a far better wine. Don't add any water use straight juice. Keep picking berries untill you have enough juice for the size batch you want to make. To add body to my last mulberry wine I blended it with another wine that will surprise most folks. I added some oak to my first batch and IMO oak & mulberry don't go together.

BOB


----------



## sully (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the tips Bob I was thinking of using oak to glad you added that one in there. what is the best way to get stems out i figured i would just mash and make must add water and skim off top. not sure if there is a better way. or was thinking to mash and then pour through strainer to extract the juice. i am also using a blackberry concentrate to add to juice. so it will be a mulberry and blackberry wine. the concentrate i have makes 5 gallons so i will use that and also add 12lbs of mulberry to make 5 gallons. can you use to much fruit????


----------



## Wade E (Jun 17, 2012)

I wouldnt use any less then 12 lbs per gallon as they dont have much flavor!


----------



## B0gus (Jun 17, 2012)

I've made mulberry from mashing and adding water, it turned out really good. You can't use too much fruit. I left the stems on but picked out the berries with the extremely tiny bugs that most mulberry trees have. I'm sure I missed some though because they're tiny! Good luck!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll be watching this thread. On my last batch, I collected my mullberries using the "tarp under the tree and shake method". I got lots of berries, but also got some leaves, sticks, bark etc. I ended up going through the batch by hand removing the trash and it took quite a while. I didn't use water to clean them because the berries seemed too soft and I thought I'd wash away too much juice.


----------



## saramc (Jun 20, 2012)

When I made jam from mulberries I never bothered with removing the tiny green stems. I even eat the tiny green stems. And I have no intention of removing the tiny green stems, if they are still intact, when I get to make wine. 

I am currently freezing my berries in flat layers, then the single berries go into my everyday colander--for a quick shake, shake--and I have noticed that many of the stems actually come off. Then the berries get vacuum sealed and go back to the freezer.

Still harvesting every last berry I can, and seriously have to stop the "1 berry for Sara and 5 berries for the bucket" as I harvest.


----------



## sully (Jun 28, 2012)

what i did is mash berries made a must and then poured into paint strainer. then transferred to fine strain bag and let sit in must for 5 days until i moved to secondary seemed to work well we will see how it turns out


----------



## Wade E (Jun 28, 2012)

How many lbs did you use per gallon? This is something you really shouls always measure so you have an idea of the ta, sg, and flavor so you can adjust much eadier on the next batches!!!


----------

